# Zack Snyder's Justice League: Internationaler Filmstart bekannt



## Darkmoon76 (19. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zack Snyder's Justice League: Internationaler Filmstart bekannt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Zack Snyder's Justice League: Internationaler Filmstart bekannt*


----------



## Worrel (19. Februar 2021)

> Zudem erfahren wir mehr über Darkseid,


... also überhaupt mal irgendwas. Denn im bisherigen Cut war der ja einfach der Böse ohne jegliche Motivation oder Charakterzeichnung.


----------



## Phone (19. Februar 2021)

Leto also Joker soll ja auch besser (anders) dargestellt werden, durch die wenige Screentime  war es wohl eher suboptimal...ach sie haben es verkackt^^


----------



## matrixfehler (20. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... also überhaupt mal irgendwas. Denn im bisherigen Cut war der ja einfach der Böse ohne jegliche Motivation oder Charakterzeichnung.



Wurde Darkseid eigentlich großartig erwähnt?
Ich glaube 2x oder so...

Gesehen haben wir nur Steppenwolf, dessen Motivation schon zu erkennen war.
Aber einen großartigen Charakter hatte er auch nicht.


----------



## Worrel (20. Februar 2021)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Wurde Darkseid eigentlich großartig erwähnt?
> 
> Gesehen haben wir nur Steppenwolf, dessen Motivation schon zu erkennen war.
> Aber einen großartigen Charakter hatte er auch nicht.


Ne, es gab nur einen Bösewicht. Dann war das halt "Steppenwolf". Aber dank der ausufernden Charakterzeichnung hätte das auch Heinz-Achim aus Castrop-Rauxel sein können.
Die Motivation hatte ich jedenfalls nur als _"Hey, I'm the bad guy" _wahrgenommen.


----------



## hunterseyes (2. März 2021)

Ist das jetzt nen neu gedrehter Film oder nur anders zusammengeschnitten und mit neuen Filmscenen gemsicht?


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt nen neu gedrehter Film oder nur anders zusammengeschnitten und mit neuen Filmscenen gemsicht?


Irgendwo stand, der Neudreh hätte eine ganze Szene umfaßt.

Der ganze Rest wurde damals also von Snyder gedreht und erst jetzt nach ursprünglichem Plan zusammen gesetzt und mit CGI Effekten versehen.

Zum Vergleich: Es gab 2 Monate Drehzeit für Nachdrehs von Joss Whedon für die Justice League Version, die wir bis jetzt kennen.

Es handelt sich also um 2 Filme, die aus ursprünglich demselben Filmmaterial  zusammengestellt wurden.


----------

